# MA Training Council



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

I am sure this has been asked before, but I couldn't find it. Is it true that the people who work for the training council are civilian?

There is some training I would like to seem them approve, but I understand that they will not approve anything out side of what is currently tought, especially for DT. Any suggestions how to approach approval by the training council? Who to contact first?

Thanks


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

your chief of police. they as a group pretty much call the shots.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

In answer to your first question. the majority of staff at the MPTC are civilian. (although a few are former leo's). Some like the director of the Boylston Academy are part-time(reserve) po's.

The vast majority of the instructors are leo or retired leo.

The governing body is the "Actual Committee" which is made up of Chiefs of Police.

What do you mean by "approve". If by that you mean the MPTC will start offering the course it will be a very long road to get a new class on the list as that would mean that they would be funding it and the budget is tight.

If you're just looking for them to put some sort of stamp of approval on a course they don't do that.


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

I am looking for a stamp of approval. There are so many forms of defensive tactics out there that really work, but some department will not take advantage of them, because there is no approval. So, how do we have them added to the current DT training?


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

If you've developed a course and want to get it "approved", MPTC is NOT the place to do this. MPTC will NOT pay someone for their course materials or curriculum (copyright), but they will "steal it" and use it with no compensation to the developer/copyright owner. [I was told this by a very good friend who used to be very high up in MCJTC (when it was called that). I approached him regarding a training course and manual from a nationally known defensive tactics trainer who makes his living training LEOs and civilians (he is "POST" certified in a number of states . . . POST is what many other states call their equivalent of MPTC).]

I also independently confirmed with Chief Ron Glidden that MPTC will not pay for curriculum/training course development. Ron developed some of the approved firearms training courses and was not paid a cent for them. If he teaches a course, they pay him to teach, but that is it.

Practically every year MPTC is asked to provide more training, but the legislature keeps cutting their budget just about every year!


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

Sounds like you've have already gone through the hoops. I would like them or an academy to just pay the instructor for the time. This course is also POST apporved in many states as well as current'y being introduced to varies branches of the military (military training is not the same as for the LEO's). I have sat in on some DT classes offered at the academies. My biggest concern, weapons retention and "groud fighting". Weapons retention should be a reactive skill, not a thought process. This course has proven to save the lives of various officers through out the nation. As for the "ground fighting", anyone who's been in a scuffle knows that 90% of all fights will end up on the ground. THis dt course is designed to build off the basics and then use them in various aspects and environments. The student doesn't have to learn something new, just another way of applying it.

There may be a course offered in this area soon. If anyone is interested, I will try to announce it on this site, or send me a PM and I will keep you posted.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

The training this company is currently offering to the military is not the same. Not that the DT is not the same. I to had everything tought to me in the service. But keep in mind that the rules are a little different on the military side. The company is teaching people how to use the same techniques they would teach LEOs, but how to slice their throats, cut someone up to the point they die, and snap their necks. That's what I am talking about. I don't think any dept. wants their LEO killing people like that.

I know the DT in the service is just about on the money. I was simply refering to what this agency offers.


----------

